# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  israil Basın Bürosunda Kürdistan Haritası

## bozok

İsrail basin bürosundaki *"Kürdistan"* haritasi

Bu fotografin çekildigi tarih ve bu gün geldigimiz noktayi karsilastiracak olursak oyunun ne kadar planli ve *?istedikleri?* gibi oynandiginin isaretlerini bulabiliriz bu haritada. 

06.10.2005 tarihinde *Kudüs'te basbakanliga bagli basin bürosunda* "güç sartlarda" çekilmis fotograf,bölge planlarini apaçik ortaya çikarmaktadir.

Harita Ibranice oldugu için sadece "*Kürdistan"* Türkçeye çevrilmistir.

(açıkistihbarat.com'dan alıntı)

Ayhan Kıskaç - Haber 7
01.11.2007




Bir harita ne anlam ifade eder?

Bir kagit parçasinin önemi ne olabilir ki?


Bu haritayi önemli kilan bizim disimizda ezelden beri ?müttefikimiz? dedigimiz bir devletin basin bürosunda olmasi bizi ne kadar ilgilendirir?


Daha önce Israil'in 1950 yilinda *"Göç Yasasi"* ile Kuzey Irak'ta bulunan *"Yahudi Kürtler"* operasyonunu tüm çiplakligi ile dile getirdim.


*"Yahudi Kürt"* kavramini kullanirken bu cografyada yasayan *"Müslüman Kürtleri"* bu gruplarin disinda tuttugumu bir kez daha belirteyim. Ayrica onlari incitmemek benim için önemli bir görevdir.

Bölgede oynanan *"oyun"* ve yarin için *"planlanan senaryo"* gösteriyor ki Kuzey Irak'ta ismini henüz açiklamaya cesaret edemedikleri bir *"Kürdistan"* var. 

Amerika 2003 yilinda Kuzey Irak'a girerken bizi yaninda istedigi ve meclisten geçiremedigimiz *"tezkere"* nin; intikamini misliyle aliniyor.

Dikkat edilmesi gereken önemli bir nokta da,

Kuzey Irak'a girmemizi isteyip, istemedigini bir türlü netlestiremeyen Amerika.

Ne söyledigine kendisi bile inanmayan Irak Yönetimi. 

Bunlarla bitse bile birde öbür yandan Barzani'nin her gün yapmis oldugu *"saçmaliklar"*. 

Talabani'nin bizi oyalama taktikleri ise akillardaki sorularin sürekli çogalmasina neden olmaktadir.

Kuzey Irak Bizim için ne kadar önemli ise Israil için de o kadar önem tasiyor. Burada Iran ve Suriye için olusturulmaya çalisilan *"tampon devlet"* için en yogun çalismayi bu devlet yapiyor. 

Hatta biraz daha ileriye gidecek olursak onlar burada kurulacak *"Kürdistan"* haritasini çoktan resmi kurumlarina astilar bile.

Israil Basbakani Ehud Olmert, Israil uçaklarinin geçen 6 Eylül'de Suriye'ye düzenlendigi operasyon sirasinda Türk topraklarina düsen yakit tanklarini bile basta gizlemeye çalismis ama aradan geçen zaman sonrasinda Basbakan Recep Tayyip Erdogan'dan özür dilemistir. 

Kamuoyuna sunacagim bu fotograf için acaba bir özür dileme ya da bu haritanin asildigi yerden kaldirilmasi olacak mi?

Bölgeyi kendi babasinin çiftliginde gezintiye çikmis bir *"simarik çocuk"* gibi kullanan bu devlet akil almaz oyunlari ile bu cografyanin *"Hamisi"* olmaya çalismaktadir.

En son elime geçen belge ise, dostluguna güvendigim ve saygi duydugum *"Ortadogu uzmani"* bir arkadasimin çektigi bir fotograf.

Bu fotografin çekildigi tarih ve bu gün geldigimiz noktayi karsilastiracak olursak oyunun ne kadar planli ve *"istedikleri"* gibi oynandiginin isaretlerini bulabiliriz bu haritada. 

06.10.2005 tarihinde Kudüs'te basbakanliga bagli basin bürosunda *"güç sartlarda"* çekilmis fotograf, bölge planlarini apaçik ortaya çikarmaktadir.

Harita Ibranice oldugu için sadece *"Kürdistan"* Türkçeye çevrilmistir.

Hala bu oyunun nereden kaynaklandigina inanmayan birileri varsa Tel Aviv'e gidip *"basin bürosunda"* bu resmi görebilirler.

Daha önce de belirttim. PKK *"gizli servisler"* tarafindan egitilmistir. 

Son *"Dağlıca saldirisi"* ve peşinden gelişen olaylar bu konuda bütün ipuçlarinin gittigi noktayi ortaya sermistir.

Her sey çok açik ortada ve oyunun *"gizli devleti"* bir tek olaylari izledigini iddia ediyor. Kuzey Irak senaryolarinin baş aktörü her ne kadar Amerika gözükse de O'nu bu konuda yöneten de bu devletten başkası değildir.

Unutulmamalidir ki, oyun bitince piyon ve şah ayni kutuda saklanir.

----------

